# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Pesë ipeshkvij bashkohen me Kishën Katolike.

## toni77_toni

*Pesë ipeshkvij, që i përkasin Kishës Anglikane, vendosën të bashkohen me Kishën Katolike.* 



Pesë ipeshkvij anglikanë do të largohen nga Kisha e Anglisë dhe do të hyjnë në shërbimin Ipeshkvnor Apostolik, parashikuar nga Benedikti XVI me Kushtetutën Apostolike Anglicanorum coetibus. Njoftimin e jep Daily Telegraph, duke cituar edhe deklaratën e kryeipeshkvit të Kantërburit, Rouan Uilljams, primat i Bashkimit Anglikan, që flet për dorëheqjen e dy ipeshkvijve: Keith Newton (Keit Njuton) dhe Andrew Burnham (Endrju Bërnhëm), duke shënuar edhe emrat e tre të tjerëve: John Broadhurst (Xhon Brodhërst), Edwin Barnes (Eduin Bënnes) dhe David Silk (Dejvid Silk)

E përditshmja angleze pohon se të pestët janë të zhgënjyer nga reformat liberale që ka ndërmarrë Kisha Anglikane vitet e fundit e se duan të hyjnë në Ordinariatin, që do të themelohet vitin e ardhshëm, duke ruajtur traditat anglikane, edhe pse në bashkim me Romën, për të mos cënuar kërkimin e përhershëm të bashkimit të plotë të të gjitha Kishave të krishtera. 

Për këtë njoftim, drejtori i Sallës vatikanase të Shtypit, atë Federiko Lombardi, deklaroi gojarisht sa më poshtë:

Lidhur me deklaratën e pesë ipeshkvijve, të cilët deri tani i përkisnin Kishës Anglikane, që kanë vendosur të bashkohen me Kishën Katolike, e që, për këtë arsye duhet të japin dorëheqjen nga veprimtaria aktuale baritore në Kishën e Anglisë, mund të pohojmë se është në studim krijimi i Ordinariatit të parë, sipas normave të caktuara nga Kushetuta Apostolike Anglicanorum coetibus e se vendimet e mundshme lidhur me këtë çështje, do të komunikohen në kohën e duhur.

----------


## Seminarist

Anglezi me i famshem i konvertuar ne katolik, per mua, eshte John Henry Newman.

Nje gjigand i fundshekullit 19. Ia vlen ta lexojne heretiket. Ne internet ka shume material per te.

----------


## Seminarist

Ja nje pjese e shkrimeve te tij voluminoze, mare prej http://www.newmanreader.org/works/ch...s/part4-1.html


_Section 1. Protestantism
1. Protestantism and Historical Christianity
{223} WHATEVER be historical Christianity, it is not Protestantism. If ever there were a safe truth, it is this. And Protestantism has ever felt it so. I do not mean that every Protestant writer has felt it; for it was the fashion at first, at least as a rhetorical argument against Rome, to appeal to past ages, or to some of them; but Protestantism, as a whole, feels it, and has felt it. This is shown in the determination of dispensing with historical Christianity altogether, and of forming a Christianity from the Bible alone; men never would have put it aside, unless they had despaired of it. It is shown by the long neglect of ecclesiastical history in England, which prevails even in the English Church. Our popular religion scarcely recognizes the fact of the twelve long ages which lie between the Councils of Nicaea and Trent, except as affording one or two passages to illustrate its wild interpretations of certain prophesies of St. Paul and St. John. It is melancholy to say it, but the chief, perhaps the only English writer who has any claim to be considered an ecclesiastical historian, is the unbeliever Gibbon. German Protestantism, on the other hand, has been of a bolder character; it has calmly faced and carefully surveyed the {224} Christianity of eighteen hundred years, and it frankly avows that it is a mere religion of man, and the accident of a period. It considers it a syncretism of various opinions, springing up in time and place, and forming such combinations, one with another, as their respective characters admitted. It considers it as the religion of the childhood of the human mind, and curious to the philosopher as a phenomenon. And the utter incongruity between Protestantism and historical Christianity is true, whether the latter be regarded in its earlier or in its later centuries. Protestants can as little bear its Ante-nicene, as its Post-tridentine period. I have elsewhere observed on this circumstance: "So much must the Protestant grant, that if such a system of doctrine as he would now introduce ever existed in early times, it has been clean swept away as if by a deluge, suddenly, silently, and without memorial; by a deluge coming in a night, and utterly soaking, rotting, heaving up, and hurrying off every vestige of what it found in the Church, before cock-crowing: so that 'when they rose in the morning' her true seed 'were all dead corpses'nay, dead and buriedand without grave-stone. 'The waters went over them; there was not one of them left; they sunk like lead in the mighty waters.' Strange antitype, indeed, to the early fortunes of Israel!then the enemy was drowned, and 'Israel saw them dead upon the seashore.' But now, it would seem, water proceeded as a flood 'out of the serpent's mouth,' and covered all the witnesses, so that not even their dead bodies 'lay in the streets of the great city.' Let him take which of his doctrines he will, his peculiar view of self-righteousness, of formality, of superstition; his notion of faith, or of spirituality in religious worship; his denial of the virtues of the Sacraments, or of the ministerial commission, or of the visible Church; {225} or his doctrine of the divine efficacy of the Scriptures as the one appointed instrument of religious teaching; and let him consider how far Antiquity, as it has come down to us, will countenance him in it. No; he must allow that the alleged deluge has done its work; yes, and has in turn disappeared itself; it has been swallowed up in the earth, mercilessly as itself was merciless." [Note 1]

That Protestantism, then, is not the Christianity of history, it is easy to determine. ("Essay on Development," p. 5.)_

----------


## gerrard73

> Anglezi me i famshem i konvertuar ne katolik, per mua, eshte John Henry Newman.
> 
> Nje gjigand i fundshekullit 19. Ia vlen ta lexojne heretiket. Ne internet ka shume material per te.


Jam shume dakord, Newman ishte me te vertete nje gjigand. Konvertimet e anglikaneve ne katolik eshte nje fenomen me permasa te konsiderueshme edhe ne ditet tona. Nuk behet fjale vetem per prifterinje por edhe per njerz te thjeshte. Keto lajme kalojne pa bere jehone sepse Vatikani preferon sostancen ne vend te propagandes.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Jam shume dakord, Newman ishte me te vertete nje gjigand. Konvertimet e anglikaneve ne katolik eshte nje fenomen me permasa te konsiderueshme edhe ne ditet tona. Nuk behet fjale vetem per prifterinje por edhe per njerz te thjeshte. Keto lajme kalojne pa bere jehone sepse Vatikani preferon sostancen ne vend te propagandes.


gerrard73 pershendetje!

Është interesant se si njerëzit - mjetet e informimit nderkombetare....,  ne kete rast janë te heshtura!! Merre me mend, sikurse te kishte ndodhur qe të largohen pesë ipeshkvij nga Kisha katolike sikurse ka ndodhur se  pesë ipeshkvij bashkohen me Kishën Katolike, çfar alarmi dhe zhurme kishte ndodhur!!

Është e vertetë por edhe një deshmi  se keto lajme kalojne pa bere zhurma dhe jehona sepse siç thua edhe ti se; "Vatikani preferon sostancen ne vend te propagandes".

----------


## Seminarist

> Jam shume dakord, Newman ishte me te vertete nje gjigand.


Mjafton ky perkufizim i Njuman-it qe "_WHATEVER be historical Christianity, it is not Protestantism...That Protestantism, then, is not the Christianity of history, it is easy to determine_", per te kuptuar ate cfare kam shprehur ne forum se evangjelistet sidomos jane heretike e nuk mund te quhen vellezer ne besim dhe se evangjelistet nuk jane kishe.

----------


## Matrix

Nje nga profecite e Padre Pios eshte se Kisha Anglikane nuk do bashkohet e gjitha pernjehere me Katolicizmin, por anglikanet do konvertohen pjese-pjese.
Kjo ngjarje me ben te mendoj se kjo profeci do realizohet sic eshte thene nga ai

----------


## Seminarist

Konvertim me i sigurte do te ishte bashkimi institucional i kishes anglikane me ate katolike. Lloji i Krishterimit latin roman mbetet krishterimi-shtepi i anglezeve. 

Ky eshte prioriteti qe katolicizmi ka ne krahasim me ortodoksine, pasi perben fene natyrale te atij populli. Megjithate, ironikisht, duket se per shume angleze ortodoksia eshte me ekzotik-terheqese. Per kete ndihmon edhe lloji rus i ortodoksise, qe ofron me frymen perendimore me shume se sa fryma bizantine greke.

----------


## albani1

DOja ne rradhe te pare te pyesja se a jane duke ndryshuar doktrinen keta apo thjesht duan mbeshtetej nga kisha katolike per idete qe kane?

Gjithsesi edhe nese kane ndryshuar besimin kjo nuk do te thote asgje.

Sepse ka plot prifterinj katolik madje edhe Ortodoks qe kane lene fene e tyre dhe kane ardhur neper kisha protestante dhe Anglikane 

Por kjo nuk ka rendesi , rendesi ka fjala e Zotit .

Nes beson me zemer qe Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise dhe qe Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit dhe nese e rrefen me goje atehere do te *shpetohesh*.

Romaket 10:9

Kjo dmth se nes me gjithe zemer e beson kete dhe e rrefen me goje . Pra jo vetem me goje por edhe me zemer atehere je i shpetuar.

Kjo dmth se nes e ndjek Jezusin me zemer dhe me goje je i shpetuar , fjala thote do te shpetohesh si nje veprim qe ka nje kusht brenda dhe nese e ploteson ate kusht qe eshte i vetmi kusht atehere do te jesh i shpetuar.

Kush eshte kushti? Besim me zemer dhe shpallje me goje .

Asgje tjeter, nuk ka nevoje per asnje veper tjeter , te vetmen veper e ka kryer Jezusi ne kryq .
Sic e dini ai qe qe i kryqezuar ne te djathte te Krishtit nuk beri asnje veper te mire ai vetem u pendua per mekatet as nuk u pagezuar dhe besoi se Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise pastaj shpalli se Jezusi do te vinte perseri pra do te ringjallej dhe ua shpalli kete te tjereve qe ishin aty. Jezusi tha vetem nje fjale.
Ai tha , qe sot do te jesh me mua ne parajse.

Aleluja.

----------


## Seminarist

> Sepse ka plot prifterinj katolik madje edhe Ortodoks qe kane lene fene e tyre dhe kane ardhur neper kisha protestante dhe Anglikane


As mos u genje kot. Ndryshe referoju fakteve. Nuk ka prifterinj katolike, aq me pak ortodokse, qe te konvertohen ne protestant. Pse e ke kaq te lehte te genjesh?

E kunderta, protestante dhe evangjeliste, drejtues me emer, njerez nga me seriozet tek ta, jane kthyer gjate gjithe shek.19-20 ne katolicizem e ortodoksi.

Lexoje me lart John Henry Newman, qe te te mbushet mendja. http://www.newmanreader.org/


Pretendimi se Besorja, pra ajo qe duhet besuar per shpetim, eshte vetem pohimi se "_Nes beson me zemer qe Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise dhe qe Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit dhe nese e rrefen me goje atehere do te shpetohesh._ - eshte i gabuar.

Psh, Deshmitaret e Jehovait e besojne pa problem fare kete varg! Po ashtu Mormonet.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Asgje tjeter, nuk ka nevoje per asnje veper tjeter , te vetmen veper e ka kryer Jezusi ne kryq .


Lavdi Zotit ore alban por Krishti tha edhe diçka qe ti nuk po e  lexon-citon apo nuk po te pelqen, eshte Kryqi ai qe Zoti na dhuroj por ty si  duket nuk po te shkon per shtati. 

Unë nuk mendoj se duhet dikush të jap edhe shumë shpjegime derisa dihet se Kisha katolike deshmon besimin e saj nepermes "Besojmes së Nicesë" e cila është e njohur.

Pajtoj se njeriu të besoj se Jezusi eshte bir i Perendisë dhe qe Ai u kryqezua, vdiq dhe u ngjall është parakusht, pra Krishti në Kryq është fli pajtimi dhe as qe duhet të diskutohet bile kjo, por nuk mendoj se Bibla - vet Jezusi nuk shpjegon ende diçka dhe rreshta te shumtë qe tregojne se çka na mëson dhe çka kerkon Perendia nga një besimtar; Kryqin te cilin na dhuroj Krishti qe  ta bartim, edhe ky eshte njëri nder parakushtet per shpetim. 


*Lk 9, 23-26*
_Pastaj u tha të gjithëve: Nëse dikush do të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten, ta marrë çdo ditë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë. Sepse kush do ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por kush do ta humbasë jetën e vet për shkakun tim, do ta shpëtojë._

Krishti tha edhe diçka dhe tregoj se si njeriu do te shpetohet - do ta sheh Mreterine e Hyjit:

*Gj 3, 3-7* 
_Jezusi iu përgjigj dhe tha: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtete po të them që nëse një nuk lind përsëri prej së larti, nuk mund ta shohë mbretërinë e Hyjit"!_


Krishti na thirri per vetmohim, Ai kerkoj qe të jemi te gatshme qe të biem mohitë gjithçkaje per Zotin -  dha edhe kete premtim:

*Mk 10, 29-29* 
_Atëherë Pjetri e mori fjalën dhe tha: "Ja, ne lamë çdo gjë dhe të kemi ndjekur".

Jezusi, duke u përgjigjur, tha: "Në të vërtetë po ju them që nuk ka asnjeri që të ketë lënë shtëpinë, a vëllezërit a motrat, a atin, a nënën, a fëmijët ose arat për hirin tim dhe për ungjillin, që të mos marrë tani, në këtë kohë, njëqindfish shtëpi, vëllezër, motra, nëna, fëmijë e ara, së bashku me përndjekje, dhe në botën e ardhshme, jeta e përjetshme._ 

Etj etje qe jane me qindra dhe mijra pershkrime dhe se jo pse ajo qe thua ti eshte e keqe, por te siguroj se nuk mjafton. 

Zoti na fton qe te kemi edhe veprat dhe kerkon vertetë prej nesh nje vetmohim dhe sakrifice duke terhekur verejtjen se jo vetem njeren por njeren edhe tjetren. Nuk eshte mire nese na pelqen vetem njëra.

Mos ti perngjajmë vetem cubit në Kryq ku ishte një rast specifik, por te perngjajme apostujve dhe martirve të Krishtit te cilët nuk u kursyen dhe nuk  menduan se duhet vetem të besojnë dhe të brohoritin "alleluja" por ata paten edhe besimin edhe veprat e mira dhe  sakrificen, ata barten edhe kryqa,  me besim në Jezusin dhe dashuri ata i dhan gjithçka njeriut dhe Zotit duke i takuar së bashku njeriun dhe Zotin, duke e mrekullitur boten me vepra dhe dashuri në Krishtin, shembulli me i miri ishte Nënë Tereza e cila pos besimit kishte edhe veprat dhe dya keto të ndikuara nga DASHURIA.

_Gjithashtu edhe në garën sportive, atleti nuk e merr kurorën nëse nuk ka luftuar sipas rregullave.

Bujku që punon, duhet i pari ta marrë pjesën e vet të prodhimit.

Merre vesh çka dua të të them. Patjetër, vetë Zoti do të ta japë mundësinë t’i kuptosh të gjitha këto.(2 e Tim 2; 5-7)_


*"Sa e ngushtë është dera e sa e ngushtë është rruga që çon në jetë e janë pak nga ata që e gjejnë!"* _(Mt 7 13-14)_

----------


## Matrix

Seminarist,

Cfare mendimi ke per menyren se Kreu i Kishes Anglikane, Kryepeshkopi i Canterbury,Rowan Williams, e shpjegon Kishen:




Me pak fjale Kisha lind para se te linde Institucioni Kishtar.
 Institucioni ka per detyre ta komunikoje tek te tjeret kete ngjarje dhe te beje ndonje organizim, por nuk eshte vete ngjarja. Pra Kisha dhe Institucionet kishtare jane dy gjera te ndryshme.Kisha ka lidhje me Dhuratat, Institucioni me organizimet e ketyre dhuratave dhe komunikimin ne bote. Pra sipas kesaj cdo i krishtere (katolik, ortodoks, protestant, anglikan, ungjillor) eshte pjese e Trupit te Krishtit dhe ndarjet jane vetem njerezore.

Te tingellon pak heretike kjo gje?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## GANGO of SG

> Lavdi Zotit ore alban por Krishti tha edhe diçka qe ti nuk po e  lexon-citon apo nuk po te pelqen, eshte Kryqi ai qe Zoti na dhuroj por ty si  duket nuk po te shkon per shtati. 
> 
> Unë nuk mendoj se duhet dikush të jap edhe shumë shpjegime derisa dihet se Kisha katolike deshmon besimin e saj nepermes "Besojmes së Nicesë" e cila është e njohur.
> 
> Pajtoj se njeriu të besoj se Jezusi eshte bir i Perendisë dhe qe Ai u kryqezua, vdiq dhe u ngjall është parakusht, pra Krishti në Kryq është fli pajtimi dhe as qe duhet të diskutohet bile kjo, por nuk mendoj se Bibla - vet Jezusi nuk shpjegon ende diçka dhe rreshta te shumtë qe tregojne se çka na mëson dhe çka kerkon Perendia nga një besimtar; Kryqin te cilin na dhuroj Krishti qe  ta bartim, edhe ky eshte njëri nder parakushtet per shpetim. 
> 
> 
> *Lk 9, 23-26*
> _Pastaj u tha të gjithëve: Nëse dikush do të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten, ta marrë çdo ditë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë. Sepse kush do ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por kush do ta humbasë jetën e vet për shkakun tim, do ta shpëtojë._
> ...


Fenomenale!
Faleminers Zotit qe i ka dhan Kishes se Tij  vllazen te till me na percjell e drejtu ne rrug e njoft t'verteten. Se perndryshe do ishim si grigj pa koke, pre e Bishes  te eger...

Kjoft luvdua Jezu Krishti

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Nje nga profecite e Padre Pios eshte se Kisha Anglikane nuk do bashkohet e gjitha pernjehere me Katolicizmin, por anglikanet do konvertohen pjese-pjese.
> Kjo ngjarje me ben te mendoj se kjo profeci do realizohet sic eshte thene nga ai


Te tjera profeci jane thene..., e rralle here konstatojme qe jane verifikuar...
U befte deshira e te madhit Zot. :Lulja3:

----------


## Seminarist

> Seminarist,
> 
> Cfare mendimi ke per menyren se Kreu i Kishes Anglikane, Kryepeshkopi i Canterbury,Rowan Williams, e shpjegon Kishen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjtIS5cBmu8
> 
> Me pak fjale Kisha lind para se te linde Institucioni Kishtar.
>  Institucioni ka per detyre ta komunikoje tek te tjeret kete ngjarje dhe te beje ndonje organizim, por nuk eshte vete ngjarja. Pra Kisha dhe Institucionet kishtare jane dy gjera te ndryshme.Kisha ka lidhje me Dhuratat, Institucioni me organizimet e ketyre dhuratave dhe komunikimin ne bote. Pra sipas kesaj cdo i krishtere (katolik, ortodoks, protestant, anglikan, ungjillor) eshte pjese e Trupit te Krishtit dhe ndarjet jane vetem njerezore.
> 
> Te tingellon pak heretike kjo gje?



Ndoshta se ke kuptuar mire, aq me teper kur nxjerr konkluzionet qe nxjerr!

Ai po flet per thelbin dhe fillesen e te qenit kishe. Por Kisha nuk eshte vetem aq!
Ashtu sikurse nuk eshte mjaft, dhe pse eshte thelbesore, te besosh se Jezusi eshte Bir i Perendise dhe shpetimtar.
Po te them se po te ishte kisha vetem aq, atehere nuk do kish pse te mundohej me 90%  e me shume te herezive.

Dhe eshte GABIM serioz te ndash kishen ne kishe versus institucion. Keto lloj skizmash jane te papranueshme.
Kisha eshte institucion qe nga momenti kur kreu i saj eshte Krishti. A ka ndonje moment qe Ai ska qene kreu i saj?



Sa bukur e thote nje AUTORITET si Xhon Henri Njuman:

"_CFAREDOQOFTE krishterim historik, ky nuk eshte protestantizmi....Qe krishterimi historik, pra, nuk eshte protestantizmi, kjo eshte dicka qe mund te konstatohet lehte!"_



Vetem nje i MARRE ne fryme, shpirt por edhe trup nuk e kupton se ish-protestanti Njuman - ky Gjon Krizostom i koheve moderne te Anglise, me kete deklarate po thote:

1. Protestantizmi nuk eshte kishe - sepse i mungon dimenesioni historik dhe i kohes.

2. Qe kjo eshte keshtu, konstatohet lehte, ne mos pac handikap serioz!

----------


## Matrix

Newman nuk ishte protestant. Ai ishte Anglikan. Pra Kisha Anglikane ka te njejtin status me Kishen Orthodokse , ne Kishen Katolike. Ato njihen si kisha skizmatike por jo heretike.
Papet kane bashke-meshuar me anglikane dhe ortodokse.

Pra nuk mund te merret si shembull Newman per kalimin nga protestant ne katolik.
(Ka shume te tjere, por jo Newman)

----------


## Seminarist

Lexoje, lexoje...nje here!
Pastaj mund te flasesh! Dhe ne kuoten qe kam sjelle, ai flet qarte, haptazi dhe shume kuptueshem.
O e pranon, o se pranon, ose ben sikur nuk sheh. Tjeter mundesi nuk te le.


Ka dhe nje shkrim te bukur, qe e kam zor ta gjej tashti, pasi e kam lexuar para vitesh, ku ai, me mendime protestante, thote se ajo per cfare e akuzonte kishen katolike, kur e studioi, pa se po e tille kisha kishte qene qe ne shekujt e pare.

----------


## Seminarist

Jeta e Njuman, ku shihet qarte ne fillimet e tij mentaliteti i tij evangjelist protestant.

http://www.newmanreader.org/biography/biography.html

----------


## albani1

> As mos u genje kot. Ndryshe referoju fakteve. Nuk ka prifterinj katolike, aq me pak ortodokse, qe te konvertohen ne protestant. Pse e ke kaq te lehte te genjesh?
> 
> E kunderta, protestante dhe evangjeliste, drejtues me emer, njerez nga me seriozet tek ta, jane kthyer gjate gjithe shek.19-20 ne katolicizem e ortodoksi.
> 
> Lexoje me lart John Henry Newman, qe te te mbushet mendja. http://www.newmanreader.org/
> 
> 
> Pretendimi se Besorja, pra ajo qe duhet besuar per shpetim, eshte vetem pohimi se "_Nes beson me zemer qe Jezusi eshte Biri i Perendise dhe qe Perendia e ringjalli nga te vdekurit dhe nese e rrefen me goje atehere do te shpetohesh._ - eshte i gabuar.
> 
> Psh, Deshmitaret e Jehovait e besojne pa problem fare kete varg! Po ashtu Mormonet.



Nuk kam pse te genjej por gjithsesi kjo nu ka rendesi.
sic kam then edhe me larte , tjeter gje ka rendesi.
Kjo besore nuk ka te beje vetem me pohimin sic edhe mund te kem thene por me dorezimimn total te jetes tende tek Krishti.  Sepse po te besosh me zemer ( dmth qe zemra jote eshte e perkushtuar totalisht me ndricimin qe ka tek Jezusi). Por jo vetem kaq por e rrefen ate cdo dite te jetes temnfde pa pushim pa ndalim te mos ndalosh kurre se rrefyeri Ate.
Kjo eshte kuptimi i vargut .
Nuk thote qe ta rrefesh vetem nje here si formule magjike por ta besosh me zemer qe dmth te japesh zemren eAtij dhe kjo eshte rilindja dhe sigurisht qe gjithe jeten deri ne vdekje te rrefesh me goje Ate qe dmth te rrefesh ate qe ke ne zmere cdo dite te jetes dhe kjo perseri dmth qe Jezusi te jete ne zemer tende cdo dite pa ndalim te mos kete asnje sekonde qe Jezusi te mungoje ne zemren tende.
Por ama kjo gjendje ka nje fillim dhe fillimi eshte kur Jezusi hyn per here te pare ne zemer kjo eshte shpetimi dhe duhet te qendrosh ne keyte shpetim cdi dite.

----------


## albani1

> Lavdi Zotit ore alban por Krishti tha edhe diçka qe ti nuk po e  lexon-citon apo nuk po te pelqen, eshte Kryqi ai qe Zoti na dhuroj por ty si  duket nuk po te shkon per shtati. 
> 
> Unë nuk mendoj se duhet dikush të jap edhe shumë shpjegime derisa dihet se Kisha katolike deshmon besimin e saj nepermes "Besojmes së Nicesë" e cila është e njohur.
> 
> Pajtoj se njeriu të besoj se Jezusi eshte bir i Perendisë dhe qe Ai u kryqezua, vdiq dhe u ngjall është parakusht, pra Krishti në Kryq është fli pajtimi dhe as qe duhet të diskutohet bile kjo, por nuk mendoj se Bibla - vet Jezusi nuk shpjegon ende diçka dhe rreshta te shumtë qe tregojne se çka na mëson dhe çka kerkon Perendia nga një besimtar; Kryqin te cilin na dhuroj Krishti qe  ta bartim, edhe ky eshte njëri nder parakushtet per shpetim. 
> 
> 
> *Lk 9, 23-26*
> _Pastaj u tha të gjithëve: Nëse dikush do të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten, ta marrë çdo ditë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë. Sepse kush do ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por kush do ta humbasë jetën e vet për shkakun tim, do ta shpëtojë._
> ...




Kryqi nuk ka te beje me shpetimin por me te qenit dishepull, Jezusi po thote se nese nuk mohon veten dhe nese nuk mban pjesen tende te vuajtjeve nuk je dishepulli im. Por Jezusi e ka fjalen per ata qe tashme jane te shpetuar dhe qe duna te jene ndjekesit e Tij pra dishepujt e Tij nuk po thote per ata qe nuk jane te shpetuar akoma. Keshtu qe kryqi eshte per dishepujt jo per ata qe sjane te shpetuar. Kur ti shpetohesh atehere je bir i Perendise me ane te besimit tek Jezusi (gal 3:26) por pastaj ti duhet te ndjekesh Jezusin ne cdo aspekt te jetes por kjo do sakrific personale sepse duhet te japesh jeten duhet te mos jetosh me per veten tende por tere jeten per Jezusin dhe mund te ndodhe qe ashtu si Stefani te japesh edhe jeten po te jete nevoja. Por Stefani para se te jepte jeten si martir ishte i shpetuar me ane te hirit permes besimit. Eshte njesoj sic thote galatasit 2:20 pasi jam shpetuar nuk jam me une qe jetoj por eshte Krishti qe jeton ne mua dhe ate jete qe me pare e beja ne mish dhe ne mekat tani e bej me besim tek Biri i Perendise qe me deshi dhe e dha jeten per mua.

Rilindja nuk eshte nje jete e tere por eshte vetem nje moment nje cast dhe fap je rilindur , per rilindjen nuk duhet pune por vetem te rilindesh nga Perendia dhe kjo ndodh ne castin kur ne besojme sipas romakeve 10:9
Riloindja eshte nje cast, ashtu si lindja ndodh kur lind , kur bebi lind quhet i lindur , nuk ka nevoje me per te rritur ose qe te mbaroje shkollen dhe te punesohet por eshte i lindur kur lind keshtu eshte me rilindjen kur ti shpetohesh je rilindur ne cast .Rilindja ndodh kur Jezusi hyn ne zemer te njeriut permes Frymes se SHenjte, ky eshte vetem nje moment.

Ku Pjetri ka thene qe ne lame gjithshka ai nuk thote se po ndjek Jezusin ashtu sic ne bejme sot sepse Pjetri ne ate kohe besonte se Mesia kishte ardhur per te rivendosur mbreterine e Izraelit jo pe te vuajtur ne kryq kesjhut besonte cdo hebre ne ate moment.

Dera eshte e ngushte po kjo eshte e vertete por kjo do te thote se besimi eshte personal qe gjithsecili duhet te zgjedhi vet per veten , prinderit nuk mund te zgjedhin do t per ty prandaj nuk duhen pagezuar femijet kur nuk kane bere akoma nje zgjedhje personale. Nese nuk beson vete nuk mund te futesh me tjetrin sepse dera eshte e ngushte ti nuk mund te futesh bashke me babain tend .Ka vend ajo dere vetem per tu futur nje person ne rradhe .

Gara sportive nuk ka te beje me shpetimin por me te perfunduarit e gares. Qe te perfundosh garen duhet te hysh ne fillim . Dhe hyrja eshte shpetimi , kurse perfundimi i gares eshte perfundimi i kohes ketu ne toke dhe fillimi atje ne qiell.
Atje do te merret shperblimi ose cmimi. Por duhet ta cojme ecjen tone ne Krishtin deri ne fund jo ta leme ne mes te rruges.

----------

